

Programmers And Prostitutes - kirubakaran
http://kirubakaran.blogspot.com/2007/10/pros.html

======
staunch
_She works hard for the money

so hard for it honey

she works hard for the money

so you better treat her right!_

Blast it in your headphones in your cube and use your mouse as a microphone.

------
seren6ipity
You are a Pro... ;)

